# Different colour ears and tails



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking at the various pictures of other cockapoos I don't think I have seen another with the same darker ears and tail that Molly has 



















Are there any others with her markings? It does not matter in the slightest - just made me curious when I was looking at other pictures


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ypur girl is sable thats why she has darker ears. Delta has them too and a wee bit on her tail. its just that Delta is red sable i think your girls is classed as crem sable but mandym or jojo will correct me.


check out this http://www.mulberryfarm.com/mfk-pic_0311.htm


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you may be right Kendal ... 

Molly would have had a cream coat with black tips .. but as she has been clipped/ trimmed the sable marking (black tips) has been cut out ... the ears are a clear indication she may have a sable coat ...

MandyM is great on sable ... 

I am trying to see Molly's tail closer .. have you got any close ups  have a look and see if each hair is cream on the lower section of the hair shaft then tipped with black  I hope that helps xxx

She is very cute .. I would love a cuddle


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> I think you may be right Kendal ...
> 
> Molly would have had a cream coat with black tips .. but as she has been clipped/ trimmed the sable marking (black tips) has been cut out ... the ears are a clear indication she may have a sable coat ...
> 
> ...


molly was got when she was older i think so she wont have seen her coat as a puppy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks both  I have just tried to get a couple of better photos of her tail 



















She does also have some darker hairs along her back but you can't really see them - although all her darker hairs look a lot more obvious when she is wet.

Looking closely the dark hairs all seem to be dark along their entire length although mixed in with lighter ones. The hairs on the top of her tail are all dark and those under her tail all light.

As Kendal says she was 16 months when I got her so no real idea what she looked like as a pup - although I do have something which described her as black and tan then? 

She loves people - would be happy to have a cuddle if we were closer JoJo


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her colouring, whatever it turns out to be. She has a really cute face, is she Amican?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Cara - yes she is an American cross.

Looking at the pictures of the sable she certainly seems to have the dark areas in the same place as them so I guess that is the answer.


----------

